# Valet Magic - Nissan GTR MY11 Daytona Blue



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thought I would post a few pics up of one of last weeks details :thumb:

The car suffered from bad marring and on some panels looks like a rough cloth/sponge had been used by the dealer 


























































































































































































































And done :argie:
My studio lights done really do the colour much justice but boy it popped outside :doublesho:argie:


























































































Robbie


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Typically amazing job on an incredible car. Rapidly over-taking a 911 as my dream car.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice that. nice plate.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work robbie


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

very nice as always Robbie


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome work as ever Robbie.

Also what is it with MY11? What's all that about?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

ant_s said:


> Awesome work as ever Robbie.
> 
> Also what is it with MY11? What's all that about?


The yanks love that model year ****e


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

ant_s said:


> Also what is it with MY11? What's all that about?


Model Year. Ridiculous saying in my opinion :lol:

Looks great Robbie, think I've seen a couple in this colour on the road and it does indeed look stunning when the sun hits it.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing work there mate.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Really great turnaround!.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks lovely, same colour as my friends. Amazing is an understatement for these cars.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic results, love the number plate too! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving that rear shots tail pipes look amazing greta job you have done on that great GTR


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

loving the plate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Loving that rear shots tail pipes look amazing greta job you have done on that great GTR


To do them properly they need to come off :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

love the colour on that Robbie, bout time Nissan sorted out the soft paint though.................:thumb:

When you doing the MK2 Cortina then??? any pic's about :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> love the colour on that Robbie, bout time Nissan sorted out the soft paint though.................:thumb:
> 
> When you doing the MK2 Cortina then??? any pic's about :argie:


The Cortina will be started today :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

best colour for the gtr by far
looks stunning


----------



## danglebbits (May 15, 2008)

*My GTR*

When I first saw it under the lights in Robbies workshop :doublesho

but after some *MAGIC* :detailer: :buffer:

can't tell you how good it looked in real life.... :argie::argie::argie:

Cheers for the :thumb: comments. I can't believe I got the plate I did either 

Now i just have to keep it that way in the winter  

Dan (owner)

P.S Thanks again robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

danglebbits said:


> When I first saw it under the lights in Robbies workshop :doublesho
> 
> but after some *MAGIC* :detailer: :buffer:
> 
> ...


Cheers for that Dan and good to see you on DW :thumb:
Speak soon R.E. the exhaust :argie:

Robbie


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great work Robbie . was told that your very busy ( was talking to harry autowerks ) the other week . would it be ok to pop over and have a chat about zaino over the winter months this week would be good as im off work . thanks khalid


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

happypostie said:


> great work Robbie . was told that your very busy ( was talking to harry autowerks ) the other week . would it be ok to pop over and have a chat about zaino over the winter months this week would be good as im off work . thanks khalid


Always got time to chat Zaino mate :lol:
Just give me a call when you want to pop over but I am off wednesday racing at Silverstone :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Always got time to chat Zaino mate :lol:
> Just give me a call when you want to pop over but I am off wednesday racing at Silverstone :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


thanks Robbie ill pop over thursday after 10. have fun at silverstone :car::driver:


----------



## Winston (Oct 23, 2011)

My dream car, very nice work


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Great work... seriously starting to grow on these cars.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Deeg said:


> Great work... seriously starting to grow on these cars.


There amazing cars :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Rob :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic job! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great Robbie!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Beautiful colour!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie: Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work Robbie! 

I love that colour, my pick for sure. What LSP did you choose on this beast?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Nice work Robbie!
> 
> I love that colour, my pick for sure. What LSP did you choose on this beast?


The full Zaino system mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## VXRcymru9 (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like the same condition my new black one turned up last year, its taken 2 detailing sessions to sort it out. I wonder if it was supplied by the same HPC?????


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

VXRcymru9 said:


> Looks like the same condition my new black one turned up last year, its taken 2 detailing sessions to sort it out. I wonder if it was supplied by the same HPC?????


I think 90% of the GTR's needed detailing from day one :wall:


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

awesome car and awesome work! i really need to get a machine polisher!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Stunning work mate!love it:thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely car, lovely plate and lovely work:argie: . It needed that correction big time!


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Never fail to impress me with your work Just how the GTR should look! and a great colour to work on


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing car there, fabulous work, really like the number plate this car is something else, Nissan has cracked this one by special lengths, looks like one very wealthy owner, that will is happy with the finish.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job and a gorgeous finish is this Daytona Blue :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys.

Robbie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

that is stunning Robbie love the colour as well!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fanatastic work there guys :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great finish :thumb:

These cars are bigger than you think when you see them on the road. Had one behind me the other day and it look mean as anything


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

id_doug said:


> Great finish :thumb:
> 
> These cars are bigger than you think when you see them on the road. Had one behind me the other day and it look mean as anything


Very true :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ANOTHER GTR! How many is that now?


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing job on an amazing car, love that colour.


----------



## Me9141 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great result! You’ve really brought out the beauty in the colour, car looked completely horrible beforehand.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Robbie, this is a true story, i was showing Jake the pictures of the bonnet and asked him what car it was, he was not sure and said it may be a Jag XKR or maybe a Skyline.
When i told him that you were doing this car he replies....." so it is a Skyline "
Even he knows that you love these cars . 
Great job Robbie, the blue is stunning and the finish is really deep and wet looking.

Kev


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Robbie, this is a true story, i was showing Jake the pictures of the bonnet and asked him what car it was, he was not sure and said it may be a Jag XKR or maybe a Skyline.
> When i told him that you were doing this car he replies....." so it is a Skyline "
> Even he knows that you love these cars .
> Great job Robbie, the blue is stunning and the finish is really deep and wet looking.
> ...


:lol: Bless him :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work on this Daytona Blue GTR Robbie :thumb:
Love this colour it really brings out the aggressive look of this car !

Mario *


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> ANOTHER GTR! How many is that now?


Honestly 112


----------

